# Suzi perry



## Hallyfella

MMMM Fit ,sexy , into cars and bikes and great body , What more could you ask from a Chick.


----------



## Ikon66

i have to concur - tbh she's the best thing about the gadget show :roll:


----------



## taylormade-tt

She defo is a Tidy gal 

if i had one left in me ... i'd give her it :lol: :roll:

Tom.


----------



## Bikerz

Ikon66 said:


> i have to concur - tbh she's the best thing about the gadget show :roll:


She doesnt do it any more tho sadley does she?


----------



## Guest

yep. New series started this week.


----------



## jammyd

I thought the same thing watching the gadget show, If I had to rate her out of ten I would give her one


----------



## roddy

taylormade-tt said:


> She defo is a Tidy gal
> 
> if i had one left in me ... i'd give her it :lol: :roll:
> 
> Tom.


well i do ,  ,and i would !!!!,


----------



## Hallyfella

Oi you lot get in the queue !  She certainly steams my visor up !. And the shows on til Christmas .. MMMMmmmmmm


----------



## Mark Davies

I get the impression she's well into her bikers though. She flirts with them outrageously on the Moto GP coverage! Fun to watch.


----------



## jammyd

Mark Davies said:


> I get the impression she's well into her bikers though. She flirts with them outrageously on the Moto GP coverage! Fun to watch.


Call me Ducati and strap me between her legs anytime


----------



## roddy

she is on ch5 ,,, OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHH    [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## SimonQS

the stig said:


> MMMM Fit ,sexy , into cars and bikes and great body , What more could you ask from a Chick.


Yeah but, when was this picture taken, like 1982? :roll:


----------



## AwesomeSarah

I like bikes , and I would flirt like mad with them , in fact I touched James Hayen`s bum [smiley=bomb.gif] ooh he is nice

I think I could do her job easily!!!!!

I would be cheaper too
Sarah


----------



## Hallyfella

AwesomeSarah said:


> I like bikes , and I would flirt like mad with them , in fact I touched James Hayen`s bum [smiley=bomb.gif] ooh he is nice
> 
> I think I could do her job easily!!!!!
> 
> I would be cheaper too
> Sarah


Sarah we need to see some bikini shots before we decide on whether you can do her job! :roll:


----------



## jdn

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## AwesomeSarah

the stig said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like bikes , and I would flirt like mad with them , in fact I touched James Hayen`s bum [smiley=bomb.gif] ooh he is nice
> 
> I think I could do her job easily!!!!!
> 
> I would be cheaper too
> Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah we need to see some bikini shots before we decide on whether you can do her job! :roll:
Click to expand...

Oooh I dont know about that  Suzi dont do it in hers........
I can just chat the guys up in leather  
Sarah


----------



## jammyd

AwesomeSarah said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like bikes , and I would flirt like mad with them , in fact I touched James Hayen`s bum [smiley=bomb.gif] ooh he is nice
> 
> I think I could do her job easily!!!!!
> 
> I would be cheaper too
> Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah we need to see some bikini shots before we decide on whether you can do her job! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh I dont know about that  Suzi dont do it in hers........
> I can just chat the guys up in leather
> Sarah
Click to expand...

I posted some of Suzi in the skimpies so get them on here... or I will bring my camera to the open day


----------

